# Knitting in public



## poorfarm20 (Apr 11, 2011)

For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Knit away. I cannot imagine why she would find knitting in public to be rude or embarrassing. Texting and talking loudly is much worse. 

I talked a friend into taking her knitting with her to her grandson's ball games. She now enjoys doing that and has had many women come talk to her about knitting.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

If it bothers your GD I could see holding off, but if I were you and my daughter gave me a hard time I'd just get up and move somewhere else. 
Jan


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Keep knitting. At least you can still have a conversation while knitting, which you really can't do while texting. I find texting to be rude if you're with another person.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Put your foot down with a firm hand and knit whenever and wherever you feel like it. It's not against the law.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You are a free woman to do as you choose. Do NOT let her dictate to you, what you should do in Public. DO IT.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

AGAIN, today I was at the optometrist office and was knitting using 4 needles; the young "receptionist" said she had never seen anyone crochet like that ! Nor have I. I very sweetly told her I was knittnig and she was enthralled at the method (as I'm always amazed myself!)

I don't leave home without my knitting. At my GD ball games her Other Grandmother is sitting next to me crocheting and we never miss a play !

IF I wasn't knitting I'd probably be eating and that is not always what I should be doing either.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Leonora said:


> You are a free woman to do as you choose. Do NOT let her dictate to you, what you should do in Public. DO IT.


"Put your foot down with a firm hand and knit whenever and wherever you feel like it. It's not against the law".- PurpleV

I have to agree with both ladies. You are not hurting anyone nor are you breaking the law.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I took my knitting to GD netball game last week. She told her mum., who said Oh my god she didn't. I just ignored them.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

when l knit at the hospital ,waiting for a friend ,people come up and are very talkative and want to know what l'm knitting . 
you knit where you like, you tell your daughter its hip to knit,some actors knit while waiting to go on set (men too )


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

The closest, I've ever been to something like this, when my then 12 yrs. old asked me not to knit "during" the spring music concert. Knowing I can knit in the dark/not looking at knitting on simple pats, she was afraid I'd be doing while she was on stage with her solo. Not a problem. You can't clap with knitting in your hands.


----------



## Bluebird52 (Jun 11, 2012)

shoot sista.. KNIT.. at least you have the work to show for the idle time.. this texting stuff is for the birds.. I think it is a fad. Knitting is an ancient art.. people have been doing it since the dawn of man.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

She's a teenager and everything matters out in public. She associates knitting with being old and not cool. What she doesn't realize is that there are many students learning to knit at the yarn shops I go to. There are very stylish patterns that would appeal to her. It has everything to do with her comfort zone. I hope you will continue to knit in public. Knit something really cool when out with her and take a picture of it to show.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Anne Smith said:


> She's a teenager and everything matters out in public. She associates knitting with being old and not cool. What she doesn't realize is that there are many students learning to knit at the yarn shops I go to. There are very stylish patterns that would appeal to her. It has everything to do with her comfort zone. I hope you will continue to knit in public. Knit something really cool when out with her and take a picture of it to show.


Sorry, I just looked back and saw she is 32. I still say the same.


----------



## caseymae (May 8, 2012)

Keep knitting, I have just found a knitting group here that meets in a coffee shop once a week so will be joining them. I used to do cross stitch and take that where ever I went. Got people talking to you.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> I took my knitting to GD netball game last week. She told her mum., who said Oh my god she didn't. I just ignored them.


Oh, funny, good for you, maybe mum knitting is like dad dancing


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

Tell her you could be knitting on street corners......... I used to when waiting for my ride home when I lived in San Francisco. People love to watch others knit. I had one gentleman tell me he loved to watch me knit because it was relaxing.( I was commuting by ferry). When I took the bus I met a girl who wanted me to teach her.... Knitting in public is a public service.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What do you mean, she "doesn't let you?" Who's the parent? Even if she is 32, you're her mother, entitled to respect and as long as you're not mooning the salespeople, you can behave in any way you want.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

may be she thinks if you are knitting you are not watching the match and not realy interested in match


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I have to confess. I am a public knitter too. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty or shameful for knitting in public! I feel it is such a waste of time not doing anything, when you are just sitting, waiting and watching. It's amazing how much free time you have to knit. I get so much more done. Never leave home without knitting. Time is too precious not to use it wisely.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

What's wrong with knitting where ever you? My eleven year old granddaughter watched me enough times to say she wanted to knit. I always take my knitting when I go to my son's house on a Sunday, without it I couldn't make it thru all the TV sports. Yes, idle hands do tend to put food into the mouth.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a thought - buy some balls of wool in your grand daughter's team colours and sit at the game knitting a scarf for her!!!! Bet your granddaughter will tell all her pals about the idea and they'll mill around you asking for one each as well - your daughter would end up with egg on her face if that happens!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I would take no notice of her and do as I please.
By all means do your knitting.
When I was working and expecting my first Grandchild I used to knit whilst I was in the bus on my way to and from work.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

sorry but what do you mean she will not let you. she texts and you let her. you knit. anyway why should your daughter tell you what you should or should not do?


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I bring my knitting everywhere I want. If I'm told I can't knit at certain places ...well then I just stay at home and knit, too many children are bossing their parents around these days.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Since when do you take orders from a 32-year-old daughter? Do what you want. If your daughter doesn't like it, tough.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's what to do. Take something trendy and stylish to knit and when the first "Cool" person stops to admire your work, your GD will suddenly see the light and be begging you to make her something. Lol.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> I have to confess. I am a public knitter too. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty or shameful for knitting in public! I feel it is such a waste of time not doing anything, when you are just sitting, waiting and watching. It's amazing how much free time you have to knit. I get so much more done. Never leave home without knitting. Time is too precious not to use it wisely.


I agree with you Peggy, I have an automatic reflex.....when I sit down the hands must knit!
No matter where I am. :thumbup:


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Keep asking her why you shouldn't knit. Keep asking until she gives you a reason. 
I knit wherever and whenever I can. Handcrafting is a conversation starter!
Blessings!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

WOW! That's a 100% positive reply. I began knitting in high school and took same to basketball games. I just had a class reunion and one of the players asked if I still knit. I take knitting all over. It is a great conversation starter. We love our children but they don't run our lives. Be firm. Don't change who you are as I'm sure she will not.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Just do it.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Do go ahead and knit. It is not healthy for her to dictate to you ; you are the senior woman in the family, you set the tone. And knitting is a useful and sympathetic thing to do, which she might learn.. If she asks you as a special favour to her for you not to knit, with a reasonable explanation as to why she doesn't want you to, then you can listen and make a decision if YOU think it is a healthy and good reason, balanced against your own wishes. I know a young woman, almost your daughters age, who takes her knitting on dates. And she does not lack for them. Good luck.


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep on knitting, I take my to my Doctors appointments as she is usually at least 30 min or more behind schedule so I get quite a lot done and the staff who obviously don't knit are always asking me what I'm making.

I too get annoyed when people keep their cellphones on the table at restaurants and are always looking to make sure that they haven't missed anything. 

Cheers 
Janma nz


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't understand. My DD knits right along besides me!


----------



## skeeter46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I knit daily at Barnes and Noble. I've had ladies bring me their knitting to ask me a question. I've even had mem ask if I finished that purple wrap. I never leave the house without my knitting...I have socks going all the time for this very reason.


----------



## jtreuter (Jan 16, 2012)

She's wrong on both counts. But for fun, tell her you'll not knit if she'll not text! Texting or talking to someone else on the phone when you're with others is VERY rude.


----------



## Adrienne Scott (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup: 
I'm with you on this one, I'm now old enough (I saw The Beatles live remember) to be totally thankful that this ancient art is back and doing better than ever - all kinds of people knit in public, you can even buy laser light needles for knitting in the dark, I can't imagine they are meant for knitting at home with, you could just put the light on couldn't you?
Personally I'm thrilled when I see people knitting in public, it means our craft/meditation/whatever it does for you/activity is alive and kicking... and it does mean even more yarn possibilities and patterns, as we have all seen in the last few years.
Perhaps we should have a knit in public awareness campaign  
Adrienne


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Adrienne Scott said:


> :thumbup:
> I'm with you on this one, I'm now old enough (I saw The Beatles live remember) to be totally thankful that this ancient art is back and doing better than ever - all kinds of people knit in public, you can even buy laser light needles for knitting in the dark, I can't imagine they are meant for knitting at home with, you could just put the light on couldn't you?
> Personally I'm thrilled when I see people knitting in public, it means our craft/meditation/whatever it does for you/activity is alive and kicking... and it does mean even more yarn possibilities and patterns, as we have all seen in the last few years.
> Perhaps we should have a knit in public awareness campaign
> Adrienne


AMEN!!!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I knit in waiting rooms, at my lunch break, and at the beach. I once did a stocking on a bus trip to OHIO and by the time we got there, everyone knew whose loose ball of yarn or lost double pointed needle they had found rolling down the aisle. I'm going on a bus trip to Vermont with friends this Saturday, and you KNOW the first thing I'm packing in my carry on is a batch of eyelash yarn and Gypsycream's pattern.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The point I find interesting in this thread is "won't let me knit". Who died and left her in charge of adults, particularly her mother?
When did it get to be her place to tell her parent how she will conduct herself in public?


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Really.....I would tell her if you don't text then I won't knit!


----------



## Bolwarra (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi ladies it actually is world wide knit in public week , this week. Last Friday my knitting guild met at our local shopping centre, 15 of us in all and spent the entire day there knitting , yes in public. The shopping centre was kind enough to give us all a free coffee. It caused a sensation,so many inquiries about where we meet and people really loved it. We should get some new members . It was a great promotion for knitting. So girls get out there and knit , it's a great way to start a conversation. Happy knitting linda


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Knit if you want, it's not harmful to anyone. If she doesn't like it it's her own hangup.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Who's the mother here? I don't care if she is 32 or 42 she has no right telling you what you can and can not do. You are an adult with adult priviledges! It's not something dangerous. So I say go ahead and knit your heart out!


----------



## desertchocolate (Sep 8, 2011)

I take my knitting or crocheting to church. Do not knit during service, but we always get there an hour early to visit,nobody seems to mind, always ask what I am making. Keep up the good work and keep knitting or crocheting it is good for the mind. Texting is not always. Jacquie


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Anne Smith said:


> She's a teenager and everything matters out in public. She associates knitting with being old and not cool. What she doesn't realize is that there are many students learning to knit at the yarn shops I go to. There are very stylish patterns that would appeal to her. It has everything to do with her comfort zone. I hope you will continue to knit in public. Knit something really cool when out with her and take a picture of it to show.


She's 32yo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


I would just say "What nonsense". There is nothing shameful about you knitting at public. I think what is more nonsense is her and others inconsiderately talking loud on their cell phones. You, at least are doing something constructive that is not intruding on anyone else and, also shows that you make good use of your time.

Sue


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

My favorite place to knit and crochet is at the ballpark. If I don't have anything with me, people ask me why not. I have taught so many kids after they have watched me there.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i was going on a long car journey and for the first time i took my knitting on circular needles with me and went between my knitting and my kindle and i felt more relaxed and as my husband was driving he didnt mind .


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Husband hates me knitting in the car. Clicking needles annoy him, so now I take Bamboo! Also take knitting to church, as long as it's not a complicated pattern, I can knit and listen to the sermon at the same time. Our machine knitting group meets in an unoccupied store at the mall and I must say, we have people wandering in and out all day just to see what we are doing. Many want to ask about the machines and are intrigued that we have so many different ones and love the range of products we are all working on. Back to topic. You are the mother. Do what you want. If she doesn't like it, let her move to another seat.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

I agree,,,that sitting anywhere with you and texting constantly drives me crazy!!! Talk to me,,,I can knit and talk. I have a girlfriend who knitted her way through all the dull lectures in medical school,,,so she would stay awake. I wouldn't knit at church or lunch w/someone,,,,but plenty of opportunities to do so. I've seen women knit on the beach....no different than reading or using a computer !!


----------



## pam1954 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just started crocheting again and I just thought the other day I have two doctors appts coming up and thats what I'm gonna do while I'm waiting for at least two hours...crochet..at least I will be doing something useful and keep myself entertained...I don't care what anybody thinks..I think there is nothing as rude as someone going out to dinner or a coffee with you with their cell phone on the table and texting every two minutes


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

My DIL and I both take our knitting to the grandchildren's games - the grandkids don't mind at all and it sure doesn't disturb the people around us - like talking on a cell phone does. Enjoy your knitting in public - it's cool and productive.


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

My son told me I only come to his games to knit ! LOL he is twelve !!


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, my name is Dora and I am from Australia. I have been knitting since I was 6 years old on and off. Decided to take it up again.

My response to the above?
Knit her a phone sock!

At 32, she is not a teenager anymore! 
Tell her that Julia Roberts, Winona Ryder, Dakota Fanning, and Cameron Diaz are all avid knitters! Would she be embarrassed to be sitting next to them? I don't think so!!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Why is your daughter calling the shots? Tell her what you told us and that you will continue to knit....period.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I was told knitting and crocheting is coming back in a big way, esp. for young girls. The Council for Adult Education classes in Melbourne have a long waiting list for those wanting to crochet. So, I say, knit away. Today in the train my ball of wool rolled under the seat and a young bloke picked it up and popped his arm under the seat so I could get it without any tangles. He gave me a big smile when I thanked him. So, it improves communication and interaction with others. 

Go the knitters. Too bad I can't spin on the train as well!!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I don't see any harm in you knitting, honestly young ones now seem to be more interested in what everyone else thinks. Ask her if she would rather you pole danced instead that will give her something to think about. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

I really know how you feel - here in Australia I see nobody knitting in public, just me, it seems. Every week at the soccer matches, during my kid's swimming lessons, even during school concerts I just knit or quilt.
I couldn't care less what people think, but I do know what you mean! They admire my groovy clothes and wish they could knit themselves.
I have taught a number of ladies at the side of the swimming pool quilting and knitting, depending on what I am working on and what they want to know. I LOVE those incidental meetings and the passing on of knowledge!
Keep going!


----------



## LelabB (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like she doesn't want attention drawn to your
beautiful work, distracts what she is doing to have people visit with you


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like a control issue.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've just arrived at this topic and have to say I agree with everyone except your daughter! I have a 32 year old daughter who thinks lots of things I do are wrong but knitting is certainly not one of them. While she laughs, affectionately, at me for knitting all the time, she's delighted to have the scarves and shawls I make her and oftens brings me orders from people who've see her wearing them. I do listen to her if she says she's not happy about something I do but I don't necessarily change. We need respect both ways but I do sometimes remind her that 'me mummy, she daughter!' And I so agree about this constant texting - that's my main bugbear with both my children. So rude! You keep knitting wherever and whenever you like!

luv Lynda xxx


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I know you feel. I have always be uncomfortable about knitting in front of somebody. They would always say I don't have the patience to do anything like that. My mother used make me feel like it was a waste of time. She wanted me to sew. Don't like to sew. Anyway, as long as I can i will keep on knittin.
SW in Alabama


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

People have different issues... I am German, and it is totally (well, WAS, when I was growing up there) acceptable to knit everywhere. Here, if I take my knitting to a friend's house, I worry that they think I am not interested 100% in them, if I knit whilst chatting. It is a cultural thing...


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My 25 year old son always makes sure that I have either my knitting/crocheting with me. He is quite proud that his mom can make cool hats and stuff and when people ask what I am making he will answer before I can. He's so bad that he reallocated my 9 year old nephews hat. It was a skull cap in black with a skull crocheted in it. Now he tells me he wants another one but black and a very dark purple with matching fingerless gloves as does my 2 nephews. The only one who will not wear what I make is my 12 year old neice which is very upsetting as she will ask me to make her a specif item pick the pattern, color and make changes to her liking then NEVER wear it when I ask why she says I don't want it to get dirty. I have stopped making items for her. So I say craft in public all you want and remind your daughter that others may be instered in what you do.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

she may feel that you are not paying attention, but if she is texting neither is she so knit away


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

textileshed said:


> I really know how you feel - here in Australia I see nobody knitting in public, just me, it seems. Every week at the soccer matches, during my kid's swimming lessons, even during school concerts I just knit or quilt.
> I couldn't care less what people think, but I do know what you mean! They admire my groovy clothes and wish they could knit themselves.
> I have taught a number of ladies at the side of the swimming pool quilting and knitting, depending on what I am working on and what they want to know. I LOVE those incidental meetings and the passing on of knowledge!
> Keep going!


I agree that you don't see it very much but I do it watching the grandchildren's sport, at mediacl appointments, on public transport etc. and often there's an interest as to what I am making


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have had people ask me if I am at the game to watch the game or knit.

People are funny as what they think is important to do when.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Perhaps a new phobia: knitaphobia!!

pzoe


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

KNIT!! I have a qt size baggie in my purse with a sock growing on 2 short circulars that I work on in public...during lunch break, in MD's waiting rooms, in line at the bank or McD's drive thrus, in the car waiting for my OH to come out of a store...you name it!! I even whip it out and do a few rounds when traffic gets backed up due to construction! The reaction I get most often is surprise...over the yarn-the colors, how fine it is, and the needles-'they're hooked together', are they sharp?(YES). I'm sorry but your daughter is being a bit stuck up. Tell her to grow up...and learn to knit!


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Poorfarm, I got so mad when I read your post, it felt like you were talking about my daughter, she is very controlling and when they see that you won't fight back they take advantage of you. Believe me it gets worse my daughter doesn't like the way I have my furniture arranged so when I had to go away for a couple of weeks she did her thing in my house. I took and took verbal abuse for years from my parents, husband, had ulcers at age 19 and went through years of loosing my hair in spots along with other disorders caused by stress. I solved my problems by fleeing but now I fight back and stand my ground I am 78 years old and I am going to do what I want where I want and when I want. Loopingrope


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

LelabB said:


> Sounds like she doesn't want attention drawn to your
> beautiful work, distracts what she is doing to have people visit with you


I quite agree with this comment and with Neeterbug. She doesn't want people to show interest in what you are doing. It is a jealousy thing. Too bad.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

She won't let you ? Do your ears hear what your mouth is saying ? Really ?Are you an adult ,live in a free country and not hurting anyone ,I ,myself would knit ...did she ask you if she could use her cell phone ?


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have knit and/or crocheted at all my children's games and programs. Now I take my knitting to my gr. ch. games and best of all my daughters are taking projects with them to work on. If I am not knitting my friends and family wonder if I'm sick. You just have to keep on knitting and she will come around.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Keep reminding yourself, YOU are the mother of this young person, I tell my GDs, three of them, I am the mother of their mother. Somewhere in this response to your knitting may be the idea that you are not paying attention when you knit. People who don't know how to knit must think it takes a concentrating effort. Some times it is, but I wouldn't take anything like that to my granddaughter's violin performances.

When does the mother of a mother's opinion end?


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I always knit at my sons soccer,volleyball and basketball games,one day a dad cam over and said,,,,,your son must be so embarrassed by you,and likely won't play well with you knitting n the sideline.I smiled and said,funny you would say that because he is quite happy with me knitting,you see he just sees his mum on the sideline,not a frumpy old knitter.He looked a bit taken a back and laughed awkwardly.later he tried to get Chris to agree with him...Chris just laughed and said I love that mum knitts,,,,what's your problem?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My daughter also gives me "the look" when I take my knitting out in public. I had brought it to my grandson's baseball game. I stop to watch him, of course! I don't know how she even noticed, since she spent almost the entire game texting on her phone.


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

You are your own person, do what you want to do you are not breaking the law, you are doing something you want to do. for some reason she obviously feels embarrassed by it tell her to get over it.


----------



## 'grammawhat' (May 15, 2012)

I knit or crochet everywhere I go. I have my bag set up so I can always carry at least one wip. I take it in the car always, to grandkids ballpark, the skating rink, the hospital,etc. In one of my hospital stays last year I was doing a crochet project and one of the nurses came in on her break and I taught her how to turn, chain, and start her second row. She was so happy, I was happy for her.Playing a game with our twin grandchildren last week I was asking the kinds of things they would like to be if they could be any kind of say, tree, etc. The boy announced afterward that when he died he wanted to come back as yarn so that gramma could make something out of him. That really touched my heart.They are always asking me to knit or crochet something, at the moment I am crocheting them rugs.You hang in there and do your thing. You are the one that is hip~~


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Teens are always embarassed by their 'gauche and outdated' parents. But they are supposed to outgrow that within a few short years. This woman obviously hasn't. The daughter is incredibly childish in her reaction. It is one thing for a teen to want to feel 'normal' and part of the tribe but when an adult is still there, we are dealing with a very repressed, childish person. Send her to a therapist!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere, I've been guilty of knitting at a red light :| 
I say knit away and by the way I'm 43.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been mulling this over . . . when I knit in public people are so curious. I see them glancing but few ask questions. Once I over heard 2 knitters ((who were not knitting) wondering what I was knitting. Could start some interesting discussions I think. My fantasy is that there are many like me out there . . . would love to knit but think they couldn't do it. Other thought about you daughter? Could she "fear" you'll look old fashioned?? Make a deal - she uses no electronics; you don't knit!!! LOL

pzoe


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Bluebird52 said:


> shoot sista.. KNIT.. at least you have the work to show for the idle time.. this texting stuff is for the birds.. I think it is a fad. Knitting is an ancient art.. people have been doing it since the dawn of man.


I agree with you and was going to write the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm an adult and as such am able to figure out what is appropiate under what circumstances. My parents taught me when I was a child, I expect yours did also.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

When my husband was in a long surgery and I was sitting in the waiting room a friend came in with knitting needles, crochet hooks and yarn and said "you need to keep busy". She proceeded to show me now to knit and I will always be thankful for that. Knit or crochet if you want to!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm an adult and as such am able to figure out what is appropiate under what circumstances. My parents taught me when I was a child, I expect yours did also.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

All of my knitting is for someone else, often charity. I doubt you can say that about texting.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Amen to the therapist and shame on the daughter for being rude to her mother. I know I have a commentary on most everything but if my daughter shhh's me one more time in public , I swear I'll smack her.


----------



## bunino (Oct 11, 2011)

I knit at every baseball and soccer game in which my son played - for YEARS! I forgot to bring it one day and the kids wanted to know where it was....they thought something was wrong! The other night some friends and I were stuck in traffic for nearly 4 hours......and I had my knitting. The time flew by. I ALWAYS have my knitting with me!


----------



## LaluBoatie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think ginnyinnr has a point..... People who don't knit do not realize that a complicated pattern does require your full, or more attention than a simple pattern. I don't even take my complicated patterns to my knitting group very often as I want to spend time visiting and knitting with my friends. I work on complicated things at home when I am alone. But I take my knitting everywhere, the doctor, visiting at the rehab center or hospital, visiting my in-laws ( my father-in-law has dementia and he is relaxed by my knitting), traveling in the car, at my husbands motorcycle club house, out to eat. and anywhere else I can think of. If there is going to be spare time for me to possibly knit, I take it with me. My kids said it made me look old, oh well, I think it makes me look smart, not everyone can knit and I am multitasking. Make sure your daughter understands that you are not paying more attention to your knitting than the game. In fact it might help to point out that you are giving more attention to the game while knitting than she is texting and talking on the phone. I am 42 years old and I really don't care what others think about the fact that I knit, I enjoy it and it is a wonderful stress reliever for me, that is why I took it up! I have encouraged many people to learn to knit and have done what I could whenever I could to help grow the number of people who knit. I offer to teach anyone who acts interested. Good luck.


----------



## hands-on (Jun 19, 2012)

Many people consider it rude because they do not have your full attention, which might be true if you are working on a new or difficult pattern that you have not mastered. We often have our eyes on our work even if it is a simple one, so people think we are ignoring them. Explain that you can do two or three things at once - knit, listen to a conversation and watch the game. Go ahead and knit if you can do these things.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Hey woman whos the mom here? since when do our kids tell us what we can and can't do. Everyone knits at these affairs. sports is one of the hugest ones we knit at. Maybe you should tell her that if she will turn off her cell phone for the entire game then you will be happy not to knit. see how long that lasts.


poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

I also do not understand Mothers who let their children tell them what to do. I am 62 and mine have tried. I do not care how old they are you deserve their respect. I would knit anyway. If it is that offensive to her she can sit elsewhere. Before long you will have many friends sitting with you who are not offended by knitting and actually enjoy watching you. My best friend knits at her grandkids ball game all the time. She has made an amazing number of friends because of it. I think being around a knitter is very calming. I knit whenever I can.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep knitting. Never mind what your daughter thinks. I think knitting in public is cool.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

As usual, one subject leads to another kn the knitting forum. This forum new to me and I love listening to other's opinions and heartfelt experiences, hurtful and joyful. 

Just last week, I went online to find the saying I was trying to think of, for my GDs aged 12 1nd 14. It applies to all of us. Here it is. "I do not need anyone's permission to be myself" Jonathan Lockwood Huie. 

Another, by the same gentleman; "I have no need to conform to the stereotypes other have defined for me". My GD took them to school to show her friends. We all need to work at it for ourselves, when we are doing no harm.


----------



## salbee (May 8, 2012)

How about suggesting, well if you stop texting, I'll stop knitting. Alas, I have the feeling you'd have to duck. LOL. If its any consolation, my grand daughter at one time would not let me text in public as it wasnt cool for her to be seen doing something people like her Nan could do.


----------



## dahilsaiyo (May 23, 2012)

I don't get it either--I take my knitting and crocheting almost everywhere--in the car when someone else is driving and to the children's houses when we visit--and other outside events. Not to church obviously-or dinner in a restaurant . But almost everywhere.
dahil sa iyo


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

O.K., maybe it's just me, but for the life of me, I can't figure out what is going on here. Why does your daighter control what you can or cannot do in public or anywhere else?
And your daughter is the Knitting Police Commissioner, too?
My daughter would not DARE [even if she thought of it] try to tell me what I could or could not do in public. She was taught respect for her elders as a child. She remembers those teachings. I do not try to tell her what she can or cannot do in public. She's an adult and makes her own choices and bears the consequences of them. I know how to mind my own business.
Why are you even THINKING you need your daughter's permission to knit or do anything else inpublic? Are you her dependent and she will throw you into the street---naked, cold, and hungry if you do not obey her? You guys need therapy. There are some serious issues here you need to resolve, yesterday1


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I knitted in public for years when I was working I used to knit on the trains and buses. When I used to go to football games I would take my knitting and Crochet and nobody ever told me not to, my boyfriend at the time thought that I was really clever and all of the other girls were envious of what I was doing.

Maybe your daughter thinks that your knitting will create a crowd wanting to know what you are doing and will interrupt her very important texting.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I know that all you knitters know this. Vanna White of Wheel of Fortune and Debra Norville of Entertainment Tonight each have their own line of Yarn. I wonder what they do with it? But we all know. I am sure their are lots more celebrities that knit. I sure hope you show all these responses to your daughter. We would all like to know what her response is after reading all these posts.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

She's just embarassed. To her, she probably feels its an archaic craft that "only old ladies" do. Or could it be that she'd secretly like to knit but doesn't have the "dexterity" to do it? At any rate, talking loud on a cell phone or wearing clothes that don't leave anything up to the imagination and practically fall out of is a h*ll of alot more lude, crude and rude for more people than someone knitting in public. My 30 year old daughter asked me to teach her how to knit a couple of years ago and loves doing it anytime and place she gets a chance. As jumblebert said, get up and move somewhere else. Or better yet, if it embarasses her so bad, she should get up and move somewhere else and meet you at the car after the game. YOU GO GIRL! Keep on knitting if that's what YOU want.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Are there any young knitters out there, 20 something? What do they think? Are they embarassed by their own knitting or don't they knit in public?


----------



## auntiepurl (Jun 13, 2012)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


Tell her about World Wide Knit in Public day! Maybe thousands of people organizing to do the same thing will convince her!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

So.... I'm just going to say these things...
1. YOU are her mother, no matter how old she is as long as you are lucid, she has no say over what you do.
2. Until she can come up with a rational and legit reason (which there isn't one)why you shouldn't knit in public then knit on!
3. I am 30 and just sat at the playground knitting while my almost 9(!!!!!!) 6 and 3 yr old played. I won't knit at places where my FULL attention should be given ie church. But there have been PLENTY fo times I WISHED I had taken my knitting with me. I've knit onthe busy playground after school and had one woman say she misses knitting and after seeing me realized she should find time, and several ask what I was making and ooh and ahhh over the pattern, and a 9 yr old very BOYISH boy sit in awe while watching me and telling me how he learned to crochet from his Grandmother. And while waiting for my son to finish a Dr appt, another boy told me how he can crochet also. He looked about 11 or 12. If she thinks knitting is for old people well- is she is 32 then we can safely assume you are at least in your 50's. My mother is also, so I know this is not actually OLD (because MY Mom will NEVER get old) it is a age that is safe to say is at least old enough for grandchildren, and therefore old enough to know how to knit well enough to feel confident to do it in public. ( Since it seems a LOT of you on here learned is children- no fair!)
If she feels embarrassed she can sit elsewhere. If i were you I'd simply put my foot down and say look, I am sitting here with idle hands and have something I am trying to make. I am going to use my time wisely. You find it important to keep up with whomever you are texting, I find it important to keep up with my projects that will enrich the lives of others. And if its am embarrassment thing, or that you are worried I am drawing attention to us, you making a stink draws much more attention and the wrong kind.

Heck, sitting in bleachers or something.... knitting doesn't take up that much room, MOST people won't even notice, and of those who do, some will think you are old, but I'll bet most will think you are pretty cool. Stop letting your daughter dictate what you do with your free time. Put her is HER place and tell her you are GOING to knit when you want to, that its isn't interfering with, hurting or offending anyone else and the only reason it is her is because she is too insecure.
And the words "My daughter will not let me" should never be uttered again until she is your caretaker and you are too senile to remember what the words even mean!
Poorfarm20- knit on. Knit on and on and on and hold it up in her face and knit up a storm and tell her to get over it. (with love of course)


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh- maybe she needs to learn to knit.... if shes a true fiber lover she will understand the need to knit in public. (if we don't use ever little moment we get our projust forever remain WIPs and UFOs)


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Take her to the next Stitch 'n' Pitch event that comes to your area. Or just show her a You Tube video of a SNP--hundreds of yarnies and other stitchers in the stands at a major or minor-league baseball game, doing their thing together and watching (or not) the game. These events are being organized all over the country, so we can't all be wrong, can we??


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

jackieannerice said:


> i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


I think you answered the question. I also take knitting with me in public in a store plastic bag, mostly to keep the yarn and project clean. But I always seem to draw attention away from what everyone is there for. That might be the why daughter doesn't want the knitting at thing like ball game it takes peoples attention away from the game. Texting like who is going to pay attention to that everyone does it. So to use that argument would be a waist of time. I am an adult and I will do as I wish to do my parents are dead and I never needed their permission so why should I need permission from my kids?


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit everywhere. Over the weekend I had to attend a gathering of my husband's relatives and all I can say is my knitting and wine helped A LOT! Continue to knit and ignore her request to stop. The others are right - texting is rude when you are with other people.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

I just learned to text...it's harder than most think, doesn't make a lot of sense, uses phone minutes wastefully, is very frustrating sometimes and I haven't learned any earth-shattering piece of news from doing it. On the other hand, I'm 62 and have been knitting since my mom taught me how to cast on when I was about 8 yrs old (when she was ready for the next lesson...knitting...it wasn't needed. I had taught myself how to knit), I have made everything from socks to sweaters for friends, family and strangers. I have found that time spent with my needles is a lot more productive...not to mention calming... than trying to type on a miniature keyboard 4x3, 5x3 4x3 5x2 3x3, 8x1 6x3, 5x2 6x2 4x3 8x1.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Start with "she won't let me" ???
Need not go much farther.. I don't believe you need permission. 
It seems to me that "she" has a problem not you.
I have done and seen knitting in public for years and years. Best place to see it is at airports waiting for plane that is say 2 hours late.


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I would suggest that you pin your daughter down as to why she doesn't want you to knit. Then, if it's a good reason, you can support her wishes. If it's not, let her know that you don't understand why and really want to bring your knitting to the game. Maybe it's your granddaughter who is embarrassed. Whatever, please talk it over with your daughter to get it worked out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Assert yourself, KNIT away!!!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Knit away, You can watch and talk while knitting not so much while texting. I knit at my grandkids games. Lots of time betwee plays and innings. Both of my grandson asked me to teach them to knit, the youngest one is 5 and just learned this summer, the 9 year old learned last year.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I'm 32 & I knit in public!Most people just seem interested in what I'm doing.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


Absolutely! Where did she get that crazy idea? Aren't there other people there who are knitting? If not, surely she has seen people knitting at events before. Are you at this game because a son or grandchild is playing? Would she rather you stayed home to knit?

Why don't you ask the player involved what his/her wishes are. Be there to show support for the player and knit while doing so or stay home, withdrawing your support of the game/player, watch reruns on TV and knit.

Bet I know the answer. Too bad your daughter doesn't.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

jackieannerice said:


> i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


Ditto! Knit on And Keep Calm! ;-)


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

You are the parent and deserve respect. Why would you let a child, even though she is 32, tell you what you can and cannot do???


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say to my daughters: "Who's the mother here?" I would just knit anyway. How can she notice you since she's so busy texting? My daughters don't care since they know I'm going to do it anyway. Carlyta


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree!


Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

It sounds to me like you have a very spoiled daughter on your hands. Assert yourself and do what you want. Would she be embarassed if you were knitting something for charity? Certainly texting is not in anyway, helping anyone. It is very annoying to say the least. It is the biggest waste of time and the least productive. Keep on using your God-given talent,enjoy it and be proud that you can produce something beautiful and useful. Maybe she is jealous that you draw attention in a healthy way.


----------



## ju-68.hy (May 12, 2012)

Have you ever asked your daughter why she forbids you to knit in public while she can send text messages. It sounds as 
if you have a very selfish inconsiderate daughter. If I had a
daughter like that, I would tell her where to go. I think she has
a nerve talking to her mother like that .


----------



## smriehl (May 29, 2012)

my grandkids are all involved in midget football and at our games there are many of the grandparents that sit and knit or crochet during the games. I absoutely see no problem with this. Have you ever sat through three different games in one day.


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

Knit away. When my friends comment about my knitting in public, I tell them it is my stress release. If I couldn't knit, I would probably be smoking - or at a ball game, yelling too much at the refs lol.


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

What is wrong with these young women? Guess they haven't heard that knitting's now considered "cool". Knit on! (but not for them)


----------



## Ozark Rustic Charm (Aug 22, 2011)

Please tell your daughter knitting is addictive...but you can do it in
public


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Tell her that if she's going to text, you're going to knit. At least knitting is not rude like texting is. People get very annoyed at others who text or talk on the phone. They never do when they see someone knitting or chocheting. They almost always will want to talk with you and find out more about what you're doing. It may even spark an interest in learning how to do it themselves. You're still able to talk, watch the game and knit.

Sharon

(P.S.: Onery as I am, I would probably print off every page of this topic, staple it together and tell her to read it. It would probably piss her off for having told us about her attitude, and she might not ever talk to you again, so I wouldn't recommend it. But oh, sometimes . . .)


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

ginnyinnr said:


> As usual, one subject leads to another kn the knitting forum. This forum new to me and I love listening to other's opinions and heartfelt experiences, hurtful and joyful.
> 
> Just last week, I went online to find the saying I was trying to think of, for my GDs aged 12 1nd 14. It applies to all of us. Here it is. "I do not need anyone's permission to be myself" Jonathan Lockwood Huie.
> 
> Another, by the same gentleman; "I have no need to conform to the stereotypes other have defined for me". My GD took them to school to show her friends. We all need to work at it for ourselves, when we are doing no harm.


Love this :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pay no attention to that granddaughter behind the cell phone and "Rock on" with your knitting needles!


----------



## sargentpenny (Jun 4, 2012)

Knit whenever the spirit moves you.
It might be bad if you were at a talk or somebody was talking to you directly.Knitting is creative and texting is totally nonproductive. No contest


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

If you are knitting someplace like doctor's or dentist's office, hospital waiting room, etc, it is a GOOD THING in that it may give rise to conversations which will ease the tenseness and anxiety of those around you. Chatting about something other than health matters couldn't be anything but good and helpful to others. I strongly believe in knitting any- and everywhere - except maybe a funeral :-((


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi poorfarm,

When I worked, I used to knit on the bus on my way home. I also used to knit or crochet in a food court with a couple of friends during lunch hour. There is nothing wrong with that and I suggest that you do what you like. Stick to you points...
Janine :thumbup:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your daughter should be proud of what a talented person you are.I take small projects with me when I go out,it's the smart thing to do.Why sit and and waste time?


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

If I didn't have an engergetic 2 year old to chase around at ball games and concerts or other activities, I would be bringing my knitting along. especially this last spring when I was at my oldest son's track meets. (can get really LONG waiting for 7th and 8th grade boys to run!)


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

This makes no sense to me. My 30 year old doesn't mind. She is just waiting for her sweater, which I haven't knit yet. If she's texting, why can't you knit? Were I in your shoes, I would just knit away. 

As it is, I knit whenever I am sitting. I don't care where I am, except church--and maybe at a concert or lecture. It starts conversations where ever I go. I hope she gets over her issue. Maybe she thinks it makes you look old. LOL I know when I told my 34 yr old son that I was knitting, his response was, "Oh! So you're a professional old lady now!" When he saw the skirts I made his 5 yr old daughter, he said, my "profession" was paying off. LOL


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Take your knitting and don't sit next to her!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not my kids that don't like me knitting in public...it's my 81 year old mother. She always says, "do you have to do that?" I say "YES!"


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

i do not justify myself to any person - least of all
any child - no matter what their age - i was here first
and i'm entitled to make my own decsions - my code -
i won't tell you what to do - so don't try telling me -
she has some nerve and you allow it ethel


----------



## scrabblewoody (Jun 5, 2012)

Kids are fazed by the oddest things,make us feel small about who we are and what we decide to do.Go ahead and knit,far better than texting or yelling on your blackberry(why cant they think up their own words for these things instead of stealing ones already in good use!!}(ANOTHER TOPIC FOR THE FORUM??) also folk will come and ask what you are making,share their knitting chat with you,thus breaking social barriers put up by texters etc,and make the world you inhabit a happier place....I say KNIT ON SISTER!! XXX


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

The only time I ever had a problem with someone knitting was on a ski trip with a bunch of friends and we were at a very elegant restaurant. We had ordered and were waiting for our appetizers and one person whipped out her knitting. I always travel with knitting, but never knit when we are sitting around chatting. Even thought most knitters are multi-taskers, I think some non-knitters feel slighted that you aren't paying attention to them.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Please print all the replies and show them to your daughter. Bet she will keep quiet from now on and hopefully will refrain from texting in public. 
I knit or crochet while waiting at Dr's offices and when I worked knitted on the long bus ride home.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Tell her to grow up and mind her own business! That's a holdover from when she was a teenager and mom was so embarrassing. She still hasn't embraced your individuality and specialness. She's trying to be the cool kid and forcing her idea of propriety on you instead of accepting you as a person in your own right. My mom is a nut and it took me a minute as an adult to accept her and understand that what to me was embarrassing to other people was charming.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Teenagers would think its uncool to knit in public.i would carry on knitting & not worry about it.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't believe that my daughter would ever try to control what I do in public. Be a major event!

knittykitty


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I am just in shock! I can not imagine a daughter telling her mother what she can and can not do!!! I'm thinking you need t tell her that "you" are still the parent and "she" is still the child. And that will never change!


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't let her tell you what you can or can't do. You don't need her permission. I know that sounds crude, but its your right. I don't let my kids control me.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 .......


I can't believe this! You are an adult. What do you mean she won't LET you? Stand up for yourself and do what you want. Do not be kow towed by any other adult, especially your own daughter!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Ruth Niedzielak said:


> Please print all the replies and show them to your daughter. Bet she will keep quiet from now on and hopefully will refrain from texting in public.
> I knit or crochet while waiting at Dr's offices and when I worked knitted on the long bus ride home.


I think back to last Christmas when I was working and didn't have time to get all my gifts done. I've recently started needlework on the 20 minute wait before and the 45 minutes after work on the bus. I'm easily completing baby and Christmas gifts. I've even got time left over for charity knitting. I knit and crochet on breaks at work, too. I quit smoking a few months ago and was looking for better alternatives. It's amazing what you can accomplish with just a few minutes a day, like at the ball game.

As to your daughter, what you do is none of her business. If she doesn't like it, she doesn't have to sit by you. It's outrageous that she should try to control your life. Tell her to just deal with it. No knitting, no texting. Fair's fair.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

logicfrog1 said:


> My 25 year old son always makes sure that I have either my knitting/crocheting with me. He is quite proud that his mom can make cool hats and stuff and when people ask what I am making he will answer before I can. He's so bad that he reallocated my 9 year old nephews hat. It was a skull cap in black with a skull crocheted in it. Now he tells me he wants another one but black and a very dark purple with matching fingerless gloves as does my 2 nephews. The only one who will not wear what I make is my 12 year old neice which is very upsetting as she will ask me to make her a specif item pick the pattern, color and make changes to her liking then NEVER wear it when I ask why she says I don't want it to get dirty. I have stopped making items for her. So I say craft in public all you want and remind your daughter that others may be instered in what you do.


It sounds to me like your neice loves what you make her more than wanting to wear it. Please don't stop making her things. I think it's her love for you that makes her want those things to last forever.


----------



## Kat Grau (Jun 10, 2012)

In my opinion you should knit away ... she is not paying attention by texting and is not making friends like doing that. Unlike with people with needlework people will always come up to you and discuss what you are doing and you will create more bonds, at ball games and everywhere you go.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I take my knitting to the hairdressers, keeps me busy while i'm waiting and normally starts a conversation too, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Just tell her you are still the Mommy and she does not tell you how to behave, especially not while texting. At least you can pay attention to the game while knitting. How does one text and pay attention to a game. JMHO Edith M


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

The original post referred to her daughter, aged 32, who didn't want her knitting at the granddaughter's games! 

They should be appreciative that the grandma is even "attending" the games! 

This generation seems to have very high expectations of us "older folks" and not much appreciation. Relates to issues discussed with my post "No thank you!"


----------



## KnitTatter (Jun 19, 2012)

Inform those nay-sayers that there is an Annual Knit in Public Day, celebrated INTERNATIONALLY in June. My LYS just had a "Fiber Weekend", rather than just one day, and we demonstrated all kinds of fiber arts - even had several men participating! I work full-time and almost always work on my knitting/crochet/other project while waiting for meetings to start and then during meetings, training, etc. If a presenter objects, I will put it away, but so far only one has objected. Others are always interested in knowing what I'm doing & making.


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


AMEN! Don't let her stop you...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Anne Smith said:


> She's a teenager and everything matters out in public. She associates knitting with being old and not cool. What she doesn't realize is that there are many students learning to knit at the yarn shops I go to. There are very stylish patterns that would appeal to her. It has everything to do with her comfort zone. I hope you will continue to knit in public. Knit something really cool when out with her and take a picture of it to show.


Her daughter is 32. Not a teenager.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


I have seen some great suggestions posted here! Maybe she thinks it's antisocial. When someone comes to visit me, I always make sure the knitting is down and the TV is off, etc. My guests get my full attention, but this scenario is different.

Ask her specific questions, like, Do you think I'm being antisocial? Do you think it makes me look old? Do you think I should be crocheting instead? Do you think it's wrong to meditate in public? Do you think I should quit being me?


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

She does not have the right to tell you (an adult) when or where you can knit. I taught myself to knit & crochet while sitting on bleachers at soccer, volleyball, basketball, football, and track practices/games/meets. Tell her to get a reality check...knitters are productive and love to share their enthusiasm with all those people who start up conversations with them when they spot the project in progress.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

poorfarm20-Tell the girl to snap out of it and get a grip. There is nothing shameful or embarassing about knitting-in public or anywhere else. She should be happy she has a mother who is willing to go out in public with her! Just knit! Denise


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Answer!


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with all of the ladies, however, I must say since when do our children tell us what to do. I will not allow that. They need me more than I need them. I know that sounds harsh but some children, grown or other wise, need to respect their parents. The parents need to start to say "NO" once in a while also. That felt better. lol


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe in "what's good for the goose, is good for the gander. Her sitting and texting, and poeople on their cell phone to me is distracting to others, and can be very annoying. If the individuals are so rude as to do this, you certainly can knit, as it is not annoying anyone, is a good way to meet people, and you never know, you may meet others who also love the craft. Tell your daughter yo will stop kntting, when she stops texting. END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


DITTO! Texting in public is RUDE. At least if you're knitting you can still watch the event, and visit. Tell her to grow-up.
Patty


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

it is terrribly rude of your daughter, but children stay 'children' no matter how old they get. And this is childish behavior. Her behavior of talking or texting while with you is very rude. I take it she does not have your love of knitting, or she would certainly understand your passion. I think i would still knit in public even if she is with you. if she complains, tell her you don't like her texting all the time either.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


I totally agree!! There's nothing shameful about knitting in public. I'd bet that most of us on KP do it all the time. Maybe if you knit in public, more people will show up at games and knit or crochet. You can still pay attention to what's going on AND get something creative done. Go for it!

FWIW, I find the using of cell phones in public--and the LOUD discussions that go on when people are using them--to be horrendously rude. Now, THAT shouldn't be allowed in public! 

Hazel


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

I bet I've started a dozen or more people knitting just because they stopped to see what I was up to. As for myself, I've never been able to pass a public knitter by without at least a hello.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

woodart said:


> Just a thought - buy some balls of wool in your grand daughter's team colours and sit at the game knitting a scarf for her!!!! Bet your granddaughter will tell all her pals about the idea and they'll mill around you asking for one each as well - your daughter would end up with egg on her face if that happens!
> Cheers
> Ainslie.


OH! I love that idea!


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Your there being a good GM. Keep knitting. I am sure there are some Mom's sitting there wishing they knew how to knit. It seems everything I do embarrasses my daughters so I decided to do what makes me happy
And finally now I do it


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

If it doesn't scare the horses, keep doing it!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


She is 32 and telling you what you can or cannot do??!! Really, who is the mother here and what right does she have to tell you that!!?? I would simply smile and continue with my knitting ...if my daughter would do that to me I would look her in the eye and say, ok so how about your texting while you are with me , when you stop doing that I may consider putting my knitting down , until then I shall knit what I want and where I want , you dear are my daughter not my mother!!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

We had a great knit in public day last wednesday in St Albans.You carry on knitting wherever and whenever you want to. Your daughter doesn't like it . Tough , get over it. My girls wouldn't tell me not to. They value life too much. Happy knitting. Gee


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

linda naismith said:


> i was going on a long car journey and for the first time i took my knitting on circular needles with me and went between my knitting and my kindle and i felt more relaxed and as my husband was driving he didnt mind .


I am envious. I get motion sickness too easily, I can't knit or read while riding. It is tricky even to check the map for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I used to take my knitting to Footbal Games. At least I did well what I did while the Players who get paid tons of money did their jobs poorly. I won.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a saying in our family. "If it bugs you, it is your monkey." If your daughter has a problem with your knitting in public then she is the one who needs to deal with it, not you. You will be surprised how quickly she will get over it if you do knit at the games.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a saying in our family. "If it bugs you, it is your monkey." If your daughter has a problem with your knitting in public then she is the one who needs to deal with it, not you. You will be surprised how quickly she will get over it if you do knit at the games.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a saying in our family. "If it bugs you, it is your monkey." If your daughter has a problem with your knitting in public then she is the one who needs to deal with it, not you. You will be surprised how quickly she will get over it if you do knit at the games.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are the parent so she's not in charge of what you do. You should tell her that if she texts while you are with her, you'll sit somewhere else.


poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


----------



## poorfarm20 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your good advice. I love this site. I've learned so many things and not just knitting things! You are all so talented. I keep hoping one of my gkids will ask me how to knit but so far no luck. I explained to my daughter that knitting amazed me. I can take some "string" and two sticks and make something to wear!! Pretty cool, I think.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

It is a wholesome thing to be doing and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. I am taking mine to the skate center this afternoon with my grandkids. I have told my four kids they can park their Blackberries at my back door when they come to visit me.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

It is a wholesome thing to be doing and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. I am taking mine to the skate center this afternoon with my grandkids. I have told my four kids they can park their Blackberries at my back door when they come to visit me.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

It is a wholesome thing to be doing and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. I am taking mine to the skate center this afternoon with my grandkids. I have told my four kids they can park their Blackberries at my back door when they come to visit me.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with Jan, if your daughter can text as she is with you, or even worse make a phone call to a friend, tell her THAT annoys you. Give her a choice, no phone calls except emergencies and you won't knit. Otherwise, when the phone rings or conmes out of her pocket, excuse yourself and tell her you will be back or where you will be. No sense making it into a battle. Peaceful resistance,


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

It's time your granddaughter grew up.(She's 32 not a teenager where everything you do and say is embarassing) Of course you can keep track of the game while knitting which is more than I can say about obsessively texting. And, as others have said, it is a great ice breaker for all kinds of people who are interested in needlecraft.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

jackieannerice said:


> i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


I feel the same way and find this to be true go on knit away


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be knitting a sock this afternoon while at the doctors with my DH who is having minor ear surgery. Doing a sock because of its small size ( can carry in purse). Knitting doesn't bother people around me like talking on the phone does and I don't need to know about the talkers problems.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jackieannerice said:


> i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


I was knitting away at a doctor's office once, and a woman came up to talk knitting. After she left, Steve said, "She just walked up and started talking...do you know her? Is she a friend of yours?" I said, "No, that happens a lot when you knit in public. We're a nurturing community of folk."

He didn't get it but he was impressed.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

You go into a restaurant now and look around. Four people can be sitting at a table, all four staring at a little rectangle in their hands, no one saying a word! And probably texting each other....

As for knitting in public, do it all the time. At DMV a lady of knitting and I told her about this great website....


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

At 32 she needs to get with it. The celebrities of her generation are knitting. My daughter sent me this list when someone made a comment about being old fashioned about my knitting.
These celebs ALL KNIT: Julia Roberts, Hilary Duff, Dakota Fanning, Madonna, Cameron Diaz, Winona Ryder, Sara Jessica Parker, Tracy Ullman, Kimberly Stewart (Rod Stewart's daughter, Kate Moss, Dakota Fanning, Kristen Davis, Charlotte York, Courtney Cox, Lisa Kudrow, Brooke Shields, Rosie Greer and Randy Grossman, Lawrence Fishburn, Kate Moss, Paulina Porizkova, Naomi Campbell, Kevin Sorbo, Tim Daly, Hal Sparks, Christian Clemenson, Ernie Hudson, Scott Baio, Judd Nelson, and Christopher McDonald.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have six kids oldest is 29 and I knit or crochet everywhere I go-even standing in lines. Knitted at graduations this year. Kids and husband very supportive they don't mind at all. My older one texts all the time which bothers me but I don't say anything. Just look at her like shes crazy and keep on knitting-she will get over it soon enough!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Perhaps you should show your daughter these posts...


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I also take my knitting when I can. Almost always someone will ask me some questions about what I am doing and complementing me about it. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. It makes waiting a bit more bearable. Remember, idle hands are the devil's workshop!!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Tell her to shut her face or you'll stick a knitting needle up her nose. Even if she is 32, you're still the parent, and your kid doesn't tell you what to do. I take my knitting everywhere and I'm a guy. If I'm not embarrassed, why should anyone else be? Last I heard it was still a free country and you could do whatever you wanted wherever you wanted as long as it wasn't immoral, indecent or illegal.


----------



## gramarado (Nov 25, 2011)

I knit in our carriage while my husband drives and anywhere that I have idle time. People tell me that they enjoy watching me knit and love to ask question. I knit in the car, also. I told my husband that he will need to learn to knit while I take my turn at the reins or wheel.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


Your daughter won't 'LET' you? The day one of my kids don't 'LET' me do something will be one cold day in hell. How about not sitting anywhere near her while you enjoy attending your event?


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Keep on knitting it is not rude at all. I see red when visiting my daughter and she starts to text her friends, because that is rude.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Perhaps she feels knitting is `old fashioned`and sitting next to you makes her look old fashioned. What is the old saying ? `dammed by association` Knit away !! I think knitters look `cool` Springchicken66


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

Do not let another person control you. This is a bad character trait. Knit both of them a cool slouch hat and scarf. They will love it!


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

Woodart, Brillient!!!


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

I say go ahead and Knit! The problem is hers and not yours. I wouldn't let her dictate if you can knit in public...


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe subconsciously she knows SHE is not paying full attention to her daughters game because she is texting, and is tranferring this on to you via you knitting while watching. She needs to understand that whilst knitting you still can see what is going on, texting is an exclusionary activity


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

How ridiculous not to be able to knit in public. The only place I can think of where I will not knit is in church. I have seen people knit in church but I don't think that is appropriate.


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want to knit in public then do so. Years ago we had a lady in our church that knitted at every meeting and took part of the meeting. She was one that could not sit still without doing something. At that time I thought it was disrespectfull to knit at church. I wbout 32 or so and thought I knew everything. I asked my dear Mother-in law about this lady and she told me why she knitted all the time and I then understood. Now that I am 72 I carry my knitting everywhere. They laugh at me at church because I cary my knitting bag to church (small church). I do not knit on Sunday service because I don't think that would be right. So knit where you fill comfortable and enjoy. Each new day is a gift from above enjoy it.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


I take my knitting/crocheting wherever I go including GD softball games, GS soccer games and I even took it to the fair last year while they were doing 4h. And to top it off my daughter takes her Jewelry making stuff. We both have our cell phones but the crafts take priority! LOL


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> How ridiculous not to be able to knit in public. The only place I can think of where I will not knit is in church. I have seen people knit in church but I don't think that is appropriate.


I think if God gave you the gift to knit then why would he mind if you did it in church? Far too often I see ppl whose heads are bobbing while falling asleep at least with knitting you can still hear while doing God's work.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

As a grandmother of 4..if I attending one of their games, I would not knit...I am there to support them. The knitting can wait, but the grandchildren won't always want their grandmother ( or mom or dad )around....and if we are insulted by others texting, etc, well, who will set the exqample if we older folks won`t...but that's only my opinion...


----------



## whiteeyore (Apr 2, 2011)

my grandkids ask me why I not knitting when we out ,so knit away


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I would knit no matter who liked it or not i have knit for years in many places and i think at my sons games also for the short time i could get him to go to little league. I knit at church meetings my mind can do 2 things at once listen and knit if its a simple pattern and it usually is. why give in to the demands of your adult child she is acting like a child . I find knitting relaxes me so i don't either get angry or pissed off at others and i keep knitting and my anger goes away also.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> If she can sit with you and text instead of talking to you, then you can sit & knit.


Great answer!


----------



## Adrienne Scott (Apr 22, 2012)

Fantastic!! Love it.


----------



## Adrienne Scott (Apr 22, 2012)

Great :lol:


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm a grownup and I do, within certain boundarys, what I like and one of those things is knitting in public.

The whole world would be a better place if more people were engaged in knitting rather than other pastimes.

My dh puts it this way, "keeps her off the streets and out of the pool halls." Smile


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

I am understanding that your daughter is jellus about that, maybe she felt when she was kid you spend more time knitting than enjoy with her. Because i don't find another reason for her behavior.


----------



## Maryandsilviu (May 3, 2012)

I'm 36 and just taught myself to knit. My friend and I sat at chikfila yesterday for 2 hrs knitting. I'm not at the point of being able to watch my son play soccer and kni yet but when I am I will. She should give you a valid reason to not knit at the game or give it a rest.

Hope you keep knitting at the games. Maybe you can knit the kids little bookmarks in the team colors as end of season gifts?


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

My daughter is 44 and just plain bossy! I only recently have really put my foot down, said I'm old enough to make my own decisions and am doing no harm to anyone. I told her she should be glad I'm not a barfly. I should have spoken up long before this.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I've knitted in a waiting room (doctor) and people are fascinated with it. So many people don't do handwork anymore. I also met a lady doing entrelac afghan and I was fascinated because I've never done that!!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would tell your daughter to get over herself and knit anyway. There is nothing embarassing about the hobbly. Maybe she thinks that you are ignoring her daughter. Lol gotta love us nanny's that knit or crochet. my family thinks its great!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

My opinion, for what it is worth is...if your daughter can sit and text while there...consider that her craft..so by all means do yours!!! Yours at least has a product produced at the end.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

I knit at all my grandson's ball games. Another grandmother has started bringing her knitting as well and we discuss our projects. It is a good way to bond with the families of the team. I see the teenage girls eyeing me. I hope one day they will be curious enough to ask to learn. Everyone wants to talk about who they know that knits.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses to this yet but
Holy Cow, you did get answers. WHEW !
I have to agree with all the ladies so far - 
go ahead and knit. I go to my grandson's games
and knit/crochet all the time. I manage to pay
attention to the game and know when he or his team 
mates make a good play.
I'd really like to know why she objects so much. I can't think of one reason why she would. I'm baffled.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Peggy Groves said:


> I have to confess. I am a public knitter too. Don't let anyone make you feel guilty or shameful for knitting in public! I feel it is such a waste of time not doing anything, when you are just sitting, waiting and watching. It's amazing how much free time you have to knit. I get so much more done. Never leave home without knitting. Time is too precious not to use it wisely.


AMEN! ! !


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Since when does the daughter tell the mother what she can and cannot do?


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

loopingrope said:


> Poorfarm, I got so mad when I read your post, it felt like you were talking about my daughter, she is very controlling and when they see that you won't fight back they take advantage of you. Believe me it gets worse my daughter doesn't like the way I have my furniture arranged so when I had to go away for a couple of weeks she did her thing in my house. I took and took verbal abuse for years from my parents, husband, had ulcers at age 19 and went through years of loosing my hair in spots along with other disorders caused by stress. I solved my problems by fleeing but now I fight back and stand my ground I am 78 years old and I am going to do what I want where I want and when I want. Loopingrope


You Go, Girl :thumbup:


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Daughter NOT LET? Ouch. She would be annoyed in my church - there is 1 woman who sits in the back, never misses a word or a prayer, stops knitting during the lesson but sits and knits the rest of the time. Don't know why - I wouldn't in church but that is me. At a ball game? Why not - if you daughter ca sit and text, use a cell phone, etc. go for it.

Marian


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I would knit almost any place other than church. That's me, too!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I Take My Knitting Everywhere I Go..Don't Let Your Daughter Tell You Where You Can Do Your Knitting..


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

KNIT, Dear Lady, KNIT!!!!


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

That is so "cool" I always wondered if I could knit in church and have never tried it but I keep one bag and one project with me whenever I go anywhere and I knit in the car in the parking lot while I wait for the rest of the family to come out of church. One day a lady came up to the car and gave me $50.00 to buy yarn for charity knitting. I dfid use it for yarn and I will never forget it.


----------



## dottygarland (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG, that is beyond cool!!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is what you do, take your knitting with you. When your daughter decides to text then you knit. If she can text, which I find far more ruder, then you an knit. It is proven over and over again that people can't pay attention while texting. We however can watch a whole movie while knitting and tell hubby what they missed and who did what (I'm just sayin).


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

I take my knitting with me nearly everywhere I go when there's a chance I will be sitting and waiting for something/someone or just watching something happening. It is NOT rude; texting sitting with a companion is TERRIBLY rude,as is speaking into a cell phone - especially loudly!!! Hold your ground, dear, and lecture the fussers on good manners and respecting their elders.
dixiegran


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My knitting is usually not far away from me. Certainly when I go somewhere and intend on having 'time on my hands', my knitting will be hauled out. No one has ever said it was offensive to them, nor ask me to put it away, they more often ask what I am making and want to take a look. Maybe your daughter thinks it's old fashion to knit, out of date, old fogie, whatever the thinking that she can't come up with an explaination for is her problem, trying to make it yours. That is how I see it. My daughters can't say that about me, or I would tell them to put THEIR knitting away, as they knit too, and in public. I do feel bad for you, and maybe it's an insight as to how she might be when she's 'taking care' of you many years from now, don't do that, don't do this. yikes. I hope not.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

flower_power said:


> Keep knitting. At least you can still have a conversation while knitting, which you really can't do while texting. I find texting to be rude if you're with another person.


I totally agree -- keep on knitting!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

As of right now you got 16 pages of knitters on your side. Show it to your daughter and tell her to come on here and show her face! We can all tell her straight out to keep her thoughts of you not knitting to herself. I will be the first to tell her. There is power in numbers.


----------



## sargentpenny (Jun 4, 2012)

Go with joy & courage. Millions of women throughout the world are there to support you if you need it & encouragement when you dont.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Far better you have your knitting needles in your hands rather than a bottle of beer or a drink.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


I agree!!


----------



## judygold (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree . . . if she will not stop texting . . . what is the harm in knitting? I take my knitting bag with me whenever I think I may have a few minutes of down time. I am not nearly so antsy about waiting if I have something to occupy my hands (and mind). It is, as others have noted, an icebreaker, as most people are interested in what (and how) you are doing.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


knit away, knit away knit away knit away


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Who is the MOTHER here. Your daughter has no business telling you, you can not knit. I finding texting to be quite rude when sitting beside people. It is like being ignored in a conversation IMO. 

You get a star for attending the grand kids games. Knit on.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I did have a friend's daughter who asked her mother not to knit at the daughter's wedding and my friend complied! I knit an infant hat for charity during Father's Day festivities this past weekend. I always knit at my granddaughter's basketball games and could cheer the loudest at the same time. KNIT ON!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Here in Australia it is cool to knit. I have done my knitting while waiting for a train, waiting for the Doctor, and have made many new friends.


----------



## angelsmom1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tell her if she is embarrassed of you knitting then please feel free to get up and move. Then at least you wouldnt be embarrassed by her texting. To me that is not only embarrassing its just down right rude. I can talk and knit ... can she talk and text


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Poorfarm, You shouldn't Have to understand. She i wrong, wrong, wrong! Especially if she can't come up with a valid reason. Keep on knitting.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

woodart said:


> Just a thought - buy some balls of wool in your grand daughter's team colours and sit at the game knitting a scarf for her!!!! Bet your granddaughter will tell all her pals about the idea and they'll mill around you asking for one each as well - your daughter would end up with egg on her face if that happens!
> Cheers
> Ainslie.


Excellent idea..
But even if you don't.. I knit,crochet cross stitch EVERY where.. And like most have said people ask what I am doing or I "chum" up a new fellow crafter and we chat about our current projects and dens of iniquity.. (lys's you bad girls)
PS HATE TEXTING, don't do it, wont have it on my phone tick's off the "kids" to no end... :evil:


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't want to come across as rude but my hackles went up...
Knitting in public is NOT offensive to anyone like the cackling and twitchy thumbs of the techy generation are. As long as I am coherent and can still make my own decisions 'Hades will freeze over' before my child 'forbids' me from doing something I want to doanywhere. How offended I am that a child 'thinks' they can order around a parent!


----------



## Kat Grau (Jun 10, 2012)

3star777, could not agree more and I know that my daughter would totally agree with this also. She supports me in everything I do and if knitting is relaxing in public she is GO FOR IT. She has 2 doctorates in 2 fields of medicine and is doing another for physical therapy and she would probably state that this is also excellent exercise for the fingers, hand, and brain ... as it puts a person in a more restful, relaxful state of mind and also helps people with arthritis and other such problems.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Kat Grau said:


> 3star777, could not agree more and I know that my daughter would totally agree with this also. She supports me in everything I do and if knitting is relaxing in public she is GO FOR IT. She has 2 doctorates in 2 fields of medicine and is doing another for physical therapy and she would probably state that this is also excellent exercise for the fingers, hand, and brain ... as it puts a person in a more restful, relaxful state of mind and also helps people with arthritis and other such problems.


See it's good for us!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My kids used to say "Why?" And, my answer was always the the same "Because I am the mother and you are the child". My answer remains the same today as then. I do what I want to, when I want to and how I want to. My kids are 50, 43, & 40. If one of them told me not to knit, they would sure get an earfull from this old lady. I do as I please, and knitting keeps me from "killing" (with words only)people on cell phones! Especially if they are interrupting the soothing sound of "click,slide,click,slide,click,slide".


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

when she tells you to put your knitting down, say"yes dear" put the knitting down and start picking your nose, see what she says about THAT


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has suggested this - your granddaughter has told her mom that she's afraid that you'll not watch her game or see her effort or her special plays. For you daughter, she probably can't do both at the same time (in her mind, texting is different - we know better, but you can't convince her of that). Explain how some people can sit and watch without doing something, but there are others who can't do that, just like she can't sit still and not text. If you can watch the game, clap and support the player, then knit. Remember, that your granddaughter will be sneaking looks to the side to see if you are watching her plays, not knitting. If you can't, does it hurt to put it away for a few hours? I never had anyone in my life come to watch me do anything. It hurt terribly (still). I would give anything to have had someone come watch me, REALLY watch me. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
I wonder if your Daughter feels that when you are knitting you are not paying enough attention to her daughter's game. You might miss something if you do not have your attention focused on the game. Worth some thought!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe its because she is busy texting, so she figures that her mom can do her job. Gramma ought to send her some of our opinions and she would get the hint.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Text her and find out. She's more interested in the written word than the spoken word. And knit to your hearts content where ever you choose.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

tell her if she quits texting or being on the phone. while u are with her then you'll quit knitting. seems fair to me. besides your the mom i'd do it anyway


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitting is fine anywhere at any age. At least while your knitting you can talk with others and watch what is going on around you.

Tell your daughter she is missing out on a wonderful activity that stimulates the brain ad relaxes you at the same time. Knitting is also a social activity. 

I go to board meetings and other gatherings and there are so many knitting, all ages. It is wonderful.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Just today I took my 10 year old granddaughter to the library. She was so happy to be with her calm unhurried grandmother who pulled her knitting out of her bag, and proceeded to patiently wait for her to choose her books. We were in there for nearly an hour!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Hey wait, she can take the Lord's name in vain (a sin) but you can't do your knitting in public? Sounds like the young lady needs a lesson on right and wrong.

Gently and firmly tell her that she is out of line.

I knit everywhere: in church, walking through Wal Mart to get groceries, visiting with friends outside the office, doctor's visits, having dinner at a restaurant. Most folks love it and make nice comments and it gives me a chance to share the charity work that I do.

Hang in there, mama - our kids sometimes try to switch the role of parent/child around but it's our responsibility to put proper balance back in their lives.



skinny minnie said:


> I took my knitting to GD netball game last week. She told her mum., who said Oh my god she didn't. I just ignored them.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I wish there was a LIKE button on KP ;-)



joycevv said:


> Just today I took my 10 year old granddaughter to the library. She was so happy to be with her calm unhurried grandmother who pulled her knitting out of her bag, and proceeded to patiently wait for her to choose her books. We were in there for nearly an hour!


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with others that there is a time and place not to do our craft - I would never consider knitting in church or somewhere my full attention is required but...from the original post I took it that the daughter didn't like for mom to knit 'anywhere' in public - and therein lies my concern. We should all consider the respectful thing to do but while 'waiting' wherever that may be...I say KNIT!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh for heaven's sake! Your DD is 32 and still worries about how things look? Just pick up your knitting every time she starts texting and say nothing. Maybe she'll get the hint - at least YOU are paying attention to the game even if you are knitting.


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously?? I agree; if she can only text and not converse, who cares. Knitting in public promotes our craft. Maybe she can't handle the attention on anyone else but herself. 
She may be 32, but she is acting 13. You go girl!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I took my Knitting to college last week when I went with my son to get him signed up for classes. I couldn't stand the thought of sitting there inbetween sessions waiting with nothing to do. The Dean of students asked what I was making (socks) and no one seemed to care. My son was in another session at the time. I don't think he would have minded, after all he knew I had it with me. My daughter on the other hand may have been embarrassed but then again probably not. My kids are used to me working on projects no matter where I am. I have to be doing something even while watching TV. Knit away I say.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

refuse to give that daughter anything you've made. If she can't approve of you knitting in public, why should she benefit?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

We do try to please are kids. Some years back my daughter gave me A game boy. I was a single women, I was told no one 
would look at a women knitting. Wrong a lot of men and women talk to me when I am out in pubic knitting.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

teens are usually embarrassed about their parents and it seems that your daughter merely needs to be reminded that she is not a teenager anymore. Has she ever tried knitting? 
Maybe she can learn from you and you can learn something from her that she is interesed in.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

What a snob :thumbdown:


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't mean to start anything but if she hasn't given you a reason why you shouldn't knit and she is texting (which I happen to think is very rude, while she is sitting next to you) I either wouldn't go or I would knit. I understand that the reason you go is for your granddaughter so I guess I would go. I really don't understand her problem.


----------



## bjgrafe (Mar 26, 2012)

I always have something to knit when I go to a sporting event with my husband - he says it's nicer than when I read - at least I can look "interested".


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I personally think you should let her read our posts...we oldies aren't only good at knitting but we can text too!! So There!


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

Anne Smith said:


> She's a teenager and everything matters out in public. She associates knitting with being old and not cool. What she doesn't realize is that there are many students learning to knit at the yarn shops I go to. There are very stylish patterns that would appeal to her. It has everything to do with her comfort zone. I hope you will continue to knit in public. Knit something really cool when out with her and take a picture of it to show.


I agree with all of you knit away and if she doesn't like it she can move and sit with the ones on their phones talking and texting.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> Hi,
> I wonder if your Daughter feels that when you are knitting you are not paying enough attention to her daughter's game. You might miss something if you do not have your attention focused on the game. Worth some thought!!


In that case, Mom isn't paying enough attention to her daughter's game because she is too busy texting.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

KNIT! Smile when you do and knit, knit knit! Knitting has helped me quit smoking and I won't let ANYONE tell me to stop!!!


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

She is 32 and you are how old? It just amazes me, when do our children think they are ever old enough to be our bosses. I knit where I want whenever I want.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

What, does she come and take your knitting away from you??? The only person who can stop you from knitting in public is you . . . when did she get to be the boss of you, anyway??


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow my son would never say I couldn't knit ANYWHERE!!! Take your knitting and if she doesn't like it she can sit somewhere else!!! Why should you be deprived of what you love to do while she can do what she likes??? Besides who's the parent here LOL!!!! Never to old to spank right??!! LOL!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

So, why is it you're letting your daughter tell you what you can or cannot do?


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a small baggie in my purse with my socks I am working on on small circulars. I take them out at the dentist or wherever else there is going to be a wait. I have had a few people ask what I am making and it starts a conversation. I have had younger people tell me how it brings back memories of their mothers/grandmothers knitting/crocheting. I also used to take something to work on when my sons were younger and playing sports, generally crocheting as it was easier to put down in the middle of if something exciting was going on. My kids have always seen me crafting and know it is just a part of me. Couple weeks ago had taken my "bag" out of my purse at home and ended up having to have my car worked on and just about went stir crazy with nothing to work on. At least you are attending your grandchilds game which is more than you can say for a lot of the kids playing. Just enjoy your knitting and like everyone else has said, when did things reverse and you became the child and she became the mother?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

ChocPieMom said:


> I did have a friend's daughter who asked her mother not to knit at the daughter's wedding and my friend complied! I knit an infant hat for charity during Father's Day festivities this past weekend. I always knit at my granddaughter's basketball games and could cheer the loudest at the same time. KNIT ON!


I won't be knitting at my son's wedding. But at the wedding of a friends child, why not??!


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd draw the line at knitting at weddings - there you are a guest of the family of the bride or the groom and presumably going on to a reception afterwards which the bride's parents have paid for - and you take along your knitting! A bit much in my book!
They'd be thinking you should have declined the invitation and stayed home to knit by the fire!
just my two bobs worth!


----------



## MargueriteC (Jun 13, 2012)

Pick a pattern to knit for ther troops and declair in a loud voice that you are being patriotic. Women (and men) have been knitting for the troops since there were troops. (All sides!) Can't say the same about texting.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

While at the doctors this afternoon with DH a nurse came up to me and asked what I was knitting, I told her socks, said she was trying tube socks on dp's. I told her to learn to do them on 2 circular needles, a lot easier an she would enjoy knitting them. She was very interested and I enjoyed talking to her.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Tell her to Get a Life!
Over here in Australia there are knitting groups of younger workers who meet and knit in their lunchtime. I am 75 years young and cannot understand how someone would object to you knitting in public.
I remember once being at Sydney Airport with an aunt who knitted non-stop - It was crowded and we were waiting for her son to show up - when he did, we wondered how he found us so quickly - he said "I just listened for the sound of Mum's knitting needles!!".


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

as I said before go ahead and knit my 19 year old daughter is proud to see her mom knitting in public


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

KnitPicker said:


> Don't know if anyone has suggested this - your granddaughter has told her mom that she's afraid that you'll not watch her game or see her effort or her special plays. For you daughter, she probably can't do both at the same time (in her mind, texting is different - we know better, but you can't convince her of that). Explain how some people can sit and watch without doing something, but there are others who can't do that, just like she can't sit still and not text. If you can watch the game, clap and support the player, then knit. Remember, that your granddaughter will be sneaking looks to the side to see if you are watching her plays, not knitting. If you can't, does it hurt to put it away for a few hours? I never had anyone in my life come to watch me do anything. It hurt terribly (still). I would give anything to have had someone come watch me, REALLY watch me. No offense intended to anyone.


Don't think you offended anyone. I wish someone had been there for you, too.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

At 54 I'm still reminding my 30 year old daughter who's the parent and who's the child is. And most of the time she and I agree to disagree. But when it comes to my knitting she knows not to tell me when/where to exercise my craft.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Knit/crochet away .. When my youngest has her saxophone lesson, I sit in the waiting room and work on what ever project I have. 30 mins on a project is better than none .. So I say, go for it and have fun at your GD games too


----------



## mandismom (Apr 6, 2012)

In come's the new generation,wish it were still the old


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Oh..so funny actually. I would so totally find a big brimmed hat and decorate it with yarns and knitted items and wear it proudly!! Sit very close to her also so everyone knows she is yours.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I would be a quiete spectacle and be ever so close to her to annoy her. She is a spoiled little girl and should know that lots of people are yarn happy. I have 4 gd that are always eager to see what is coming off the needles and want to try it all for themselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Do it anyway.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

If you are over 21 and your own boss, knit when and where you want to, of course not if it bothers the little one playing ball.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you have to pick your forum when doing any kind of craft; Church, when YOU are driving, school ( while in class unless it is a craft class), Movie theater, concert, dinner party.....I think you get the picture, that is not a good idea, but in long waits; Doctor's Office, Atty's Office, 6 hours in line to get concert tickets or to get that midnight special sell, bus ride, unless crowded, plane ride, unless someone is elbow to elbow with you...etc...I think it is a great way to fill up time and get your project finished....After having taught several textile classes I often will carry a small ball of yarn with some needles and when I see someone that has the desire to learn I generally will try and get them started...So I would pick my forum to do any craft and if it is my child or grand child that seems to be appalled by me knitting or crocheting in public I would try to get them interested in whether it is by teaching them the craft or having them choose the pattern or the colors that I need to use...get the kids involved and maybe they will not be texting so much.....


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

It would seem that the 'duaghter' is embarassed. What does your granddaughter think? Does it bother her?
If not, then I would say, while I respect your right as the mom, since you are not paying strict attention, you don't have the right to dictate to me. Nor do you have the right to dictate to me. Now if you want my opinion, I will consider your request. If you don't want to 'sit' with me, that is your option, however, I need to keep my hands busy or go nuts from the inactivity.

That is what I would say, and then make a decision.
I've done it at church, sat in the lobby because i can't sit in the wood benches, due to pinche nerves, legs going numb.
I've done it on buses, etc.

Rhyanna


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

jackieannerice said:


> i always have my knitting with me and it usually attracts attention and people stop to talk to me. its a nice way to meet others.


I agree with you jackie. It is an amazing ice breaker.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

Do what you want,and tell her to get over it


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Here's what I don't get, I'm 51 and I would never tell my mother what she can or cannot do?


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Now this is very hard to suggest,but can you ever remember of anytime (especially in her teens) when she could have tramatized by somebody making fun of her attempts to knit. It could have been anybody intentionally or not. Happened to me at the age of twelve with my first project, knitted with much pride slippers for myself. My family thought it was a hoot with my purple skid soles. Parents and siblings can be cruel even if they think they are joking! Needless to say my Mom did not knit.
My first and last knitting project for 48 years until I went to a fabulous LYS and asked for somebody to once again teachme to cast on!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

3star777 said:


> I personally think you should let her read our posts...we oldies aren't only good at knitting but we can text too!! So There!


Well...keep this in mind..we are not ALL oldies but we all think she NEEDS to be more considerate and respect her mother desires!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I really don't understand what the problem is. I knit wherever I am. I carried a small project, socks to my GD moving up program. No one in my family has ever said anything. In fact the opposite is true they think something is wrong if I am not knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Judithlynn said:


> logicfrog1 said:
> 
> 
> > My 25 year old son always makes sure that I have either my knitting/crocheting with me. He is quite proud that his mom can make cool hats and stuff and when people ask what I am making he will answer before I can. He's so bad that he reallocated my 9 year old nephews hat. It was a skull cap in black with a skull crocheted in it. Now he tells me he wants another one but black and a very dark purple with matching fingerless gloves as does my 2 nephews. The only one who will not wear what I make is my 12 year old neice which is very upsetting as she will ask me to make her a specif item pick the pattern, color and make changes to her liking then NEVER wear it when I ask why she says I don't want it to get dirty. I have stopped making items for her. So I say craft in public all you want and remind your daughter that others may be instered in what you do.
> ...


Does your neice KNOW that it upsets you that she never wears what you make for her? Probably not. She just wants the items for her "treasure trove".

I broke my uncle's hibit of "saving the good stuff" by mentioning in his hearing I needed a white shawl. I had white shawls; but I didn't have a "really nice" one, I said. He ran out and got me one. I wore it every time I thought I might run into him: to family routs, church, etc. Mom said I would "wear it out". I laughed. "I love wearing great stuff!" I proclaimed. Mom told him what I had said. I wore that shawl to death. The next time I saw him, he was wearing a scarf I had made for him. I gave him a big grin and a hug. His wife put a tie I had crocheted on him for his funeral. I was so touched. Sniff, sniff...sniff...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> It would seem that the 'duaghter' is embarassed. What does your granddaughter think? Does it bother her?
> If not, then I would say, while I respect your right as the mom, since you are not paying strict attention, you don't have the right to dictate to me. Nor do you have the right to dictate to me. Now if you want my opinion, I will consider your request. If you don't want to 'sit' with me, that is your option, however, I need to keep my hands busy or go nuts from the inactivity.
> 
> That is what I would say, and then make a decision.
> ...


Explain to her that you're multitasking. The young people know all about that, since they can be eating dinner with you AND texting at the same time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cindylynn said:


> Here's what I don't get, I'm 51 and I would never tell my mother what she can or cannot do?


Exactly! What's the world coming to? There are a whole lot of things I would never have done.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like she's very self-conscious and it extends to you. I would knit anyway. I do, all the time - doctor's office, meetings, even church when I used to go there. Don't let her stop you. Would she stop texting if you told her it embarrassed you? I have a 22 yo daughter and sometimes I have to put up some boundaries with her (and she with me).



poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

What wonderful comments from everyone! KNIT ON !!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

There is nothing wrong, some people need to have busy hands and I'm quite sure you are paying attention to game...it is better than texting which I think is rude! Sorry :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I would suggest you carry yarn always for chemo caps or newborn hats and when this fussy daughter says anything say you knit for charity as often as u can. I dare anyone to fault you for that!
Or I'd just smile and knit whatever you wish as at least u are producing something whereas cell phone games do not! She obviously does not knit! It's fun and rewarding. Maybe she sees you as old!! Kids do that! But knitters are all ages and hip!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Who's the mother here? When she drags out her phone to text, drag out your knitting. It will either stop her texting so you stop knitting, or, she will give in and text while you knit wherever you are ;-)


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I always knit in public - at games, the doctor's office, waiting for my brother in stores - if I sit down I knit. I have not had adverse comments - most say I wish I could do that. When I taught, I always knitted at basketball games and the kids used to tease me that they knew when the game was a good one - I knitted faster. 
It helped me get in to see a doctor faster. I started a small project waiting for the dortor and was finishing it up when I finally got to see him. When he commented on it, I told him I had started it waiting for him. After that, I always saw him on time!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

You knit! I take mine to my GD's soccer games, her cross country matches, etc! She's always interested in what I'm making and half the time wants whatever it is when I done with it! lol!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

I think they feel it makes their mum look old and they don't like that. Unless my grandson is playing I'm not really into the game that much so I take my knitting. Last time I went 2 mum's (who are also teachers at my granddaughters school said "I think I'll bring my knitting next time." She is in her 40's-still young.
I think it's called being embarrassed


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I would suggest that when your daughter objects to your knitting, you wait and then loudly protest her texting when she does it. You are there with her to see the game, not be ignored. Either her phone will vanish or she will quiet on the issue of your knitting. Or as someone else said, get up and move away to another spot. Both methods should help the harmony in the long run. Either that or another idea is to ask her why she doesn't want items made for her daughter (be working on a nice scarf or something thata your grand daugher would like at the time)


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey I knit everywhere except Church... since I sing it is hard to do both at once.....hee hee It's like chewing gum and talking. I can do those two things too ! Do what you want as long as it is not disrespectful.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I take my knitting every where.....one good thing about being the mom...you don't have to answer to the kids....so knit away....


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe she thinks it is embarrassing... I knit/crochet everywhere! If I am going somewhere that I will have a few extra minutes I bring my project bag and will take it out! The Doctor's office is a GREAT place to work! I don't think that it is right for her to say you can't knit in public when you are with her! I would get some pretty/shiny yarn and do a cute lacy scarf one day when you are around her... Hopefully she will see it's a nice art form!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

She won't LET you!


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I find that people always stop to chat when they see me knitting. I knit everywhere I go except out to dinner or lunch with friends. 
Interestingly, this is how I learned to crochet: I saw a friend doing it and told her I wished I knew how to do it. The next day my doorbell rang. When I opened the door, she was there holding a skein of yarn and a crochet hook. She told me, "If you are not busy, sit down and I'll teach you how to crochet." It was one of the nicest gifts I have ever received. I have enjoyed crocheting many blankets and afghans since then.
I still prefer knitting, but crafting is just too good to keep a secret. "Knit on," I say.


----------



## auntiejam (Dec 19, 2011)

Your daughter is 32 and she is complaining about you doing something wonderfully productive?!! You didn't mention anything about your grand daughter complaining so it sounds like she has more sense . . LOL. Tell your daughter to live her own life and leave you to live your life! Frankly, most people find it fasinating when they see me knit in public and many women say they wish they had the nerve. . . . . doesn't take nerve . . . just a couple needles and some yarn!! Tell your daugher to get a life! Take pride in your artistic endeavour and don't let her bully you.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen!!!!!!


----------



## grandmabirdie (Jun 6, 2012)

I also knit in public. My girls grew up with my constant knitting and so have my grandchildren. I guess they probably think that is the "norm"! And maybe since whatever is on those needles is usually for one of them, that is why they have never said anything! There are so many opportunities during the day when you have just a few extra minutes. I have even knitted at work on my lunch hour! Especially during the holidays when time crunches are an issue. Using your hands has no effect on what your eyes are watching or what your ears are hearing. I attended a women's retreat where one of the women pastors knitted the entire time. She heard every word and was absolutely "always in the moment". So don't quit knitting in public! It is a wonderful way for those around you to see that knitting is alive and well and not just something our "grandmothers" did!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Maxine1944 said:


> I find that people always stop to chat when they see me knitting. I knit everywhere I go except out to dinner or lunch with friends.
> Interestingly, this is how I learned to crochet: I saw a friend doing it and told her I wished I knew how to do it. The next day my doorbell rang. When I opened the door, she was there holding a skein of yarn and a crochet hook. She told me, "If you are not busy, sit down and I'll teach you how to crochet." It was one of the nicest gifts I have ever received. I have enjoyed crocheting many blankets and afghans since then.
> I still prefer knitting, but crafting is just too good to keep a secret. "Knit on," I say.


How nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't it funny the things people object to in public - feeding a baby, kissing, and..........knitting?!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Seriously? You are doing something you love, are happy and productive, AND not hurting anyone. If she is like that now, what is going to happen when you are old? God forbid that you need full time care or have any of the nasty conditions that can affect the elderly. My MIL used to knit beautifully but when her arthritis and dementia took over, I truly wished she could knit again. I miss her terribly and would love it if she could embarrass me in public once more.
I agree, start doing something cute (a scarf?) in school colors for your granddaughter. I will bet all the girls will want one and be disapointed if you don't work on them at the games, so they can see the progress.  
Patty


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

My neice - 32- gives my sister the sigh and eye roll but Sis just shrugs and knits.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Isn't it funny the things people object to in public - feeding a baby, kissing, and..........knitting?!


You got that right...all the perfectly natural things seem to be so misunderstood by some..others think they are beautiful!! Im amongst the ones who believe its beautiful..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it funny the things people object to in public - feeding a baby, kissing, and..........knitting?!
> ...


So do I.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

well I would say, "go ahead and ignore me just like you do my granddaughter at these things. We'll forgive you."

Since I can't drag my knitting machine with me....I take crochet and since I still make those fancy doll dresses, I get lots of looks, and little girls coming up watching and their blushing mom's. Of course I show them how to make a stitch in the dress, and if I am lucky, I'll see that little girl again and give her the doll dress with a doll.

Sadly, none of my siblings, nieces, crochet, let alone sew or knit.

Rhyanna


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys and gals! I have done a good one, especially when I have that incurable diease"Knitting" I floated in my pool while knitting. lol I will crochet next.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Tryalot---U R a baaaad, baaaad, girl! :lol:


tryalot said:


> when she tells you to put your knitting down, say"yes dear" put the knitting down and start picking your nose, see what she says about THAT


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

nannyberfa said:


> Hey guys and gals! I have done a good one, especially when I have that incurable diease"Knitting" I floated in my pool while knitting. lol I will crochet next.


You are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


Ah to be so young and think you have all the answers when not even know the questions.


----------



## MrsMacCap (Jul 20, 2011)

Be PROUD of what you knit, show it off in public. We're helpless addicts of a wonderful habit. Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> Tryalot---U R a baaaad, baaaad, girl! :lol:
> 
> 
> tryalot said:
> ...


So bad, I LOVE it!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Hey guys and gals! I have done a good one, especially when I have that incurable diease"Knitting" I floated in my pool while knitting. lol I will crochet next.


nanayberfa....YOU ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I was crocheting during my grandson's wrestling matches, but i still managed to cheer him on. He won his 1st match. tell your daughter to lighten up and enjoy life.Better yet, teach her how to knit.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps she just wants your undivided attention!


----------



## GrammyTX (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm with you Tennesse Gal, please don't tell Momma what to do, I'll do as I please, and if you don't like it, tough!!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I too think your daughter probably associates knitting with older people and would probably be embaressed if anyone she knew saw you knitting while she was with you
I am not really sure how my daughter would react if I was knitting while we were together in a public place I think she would probably just laugh to think I could"nt even stop knitting while we were out !
Although I have to knit while on long car journeys or I would get bored !


----------



## FranCee (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been "told" it is rude to knit during a lecture,so I don't knit during a lecture (or a sermon)except for in my head...then again, I seldom go to lectures, but I always have knitting with me...never do I leave home without my "bag." If anyone comments in the negative or with any derision, I tell them it is my sanity. I can be left alone to knit and be content, or I can go crazy on their (.....s). They generally leave me be. However, the comments I usually get are quite positive and interested: it is a good way to meet people who are fascinated with what my hands do. Although, in your daughter's defense, I can't even begin to imagine why anyone would want to knit outside in the sun and heat during a ballgame of any variety. Give me a good cup of tea, an armchair, a cool spot, and a bright lamp over my shoulder, maybe a radio with a soothing selection of songs...yes, this is my sanity and so much better than blood pressure medication.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Ach, daughters! (((ggg I used to do living history presentations and my daughter hated it because she never knew if I was talking about a live person or a dead person. She said I needed livelier friends! ((gg This from a person who was addicted to SOAPS!
Anyhow, I understand that some people think we aren't giving them our full attention when we are knitting but I used to get so nervous when our grandson played soccer; he's gonna get hurt, he's going to get pneumonia in this weather... that after awhile people began to remind me to bring my knitting. (((ggg The more intense the game, the faster I knit! And, I always knew exactly what was going on!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

My hubby is always saying, do you have to bring your knitting. And I say OF Course. Ya never know. lolol


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

ginawggw said:


> nannyberfa said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys and gals! I have done a good one, especially when I have that incurable diease"Knitting" I floated in my pool while knitting. lol I will crochet next.
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

When my kids were little and playing sports...I used to do counted cross stitch....I didn't care what people thought back then and I don't care now....LOL!


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

poorfarm20 said:


> For the life of me I don't understand this. My daughter will not let me knit in public when I'm with her. She's 32 and I always done crafts. Knitting, crochet, sewing. What is so shameful about sitting at my g-daughter's ballgame and knitting while I watch? Or anywhere in public. I asked her several times for a reason and I havn't gotten an answer yet just silly excuses. She will sit sending text messages or the person next to us will be on their cell phone speaking so loud the whole crowd can hear or girls wearing clothes so skimpy everything is hanging out but I can't knit????? Just don't get it!


Mmmm....seems to be a bit of a double standard here...you can't knit but she can text!! I go to all my grandson's soccer games and I take my dishcloth knitting with me...it's quick, easy and compact and I can knit and watch him play. If my daughter suggested I not knit at her son's game or in public, I would just take my chair and sit further down the line. But then, my daughter wouldn't suggest it because she knows I would knit anyway. The games have become a ritual for us now. She drops us off early, runs to buy us both a coffee, I knit, she texts and we watch our boy play his game. That is heaven on a Wed. night and we would not have it any other way!!
So, be brave, take your knitting and if your daughter says anything about it, you could always tell her that if she puts her phone away for an hour, you will do the same with your knitting. So keep on knitting because we know she is not going to put her phone away!!!!


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep knitting, it is a craft that dates back thousands of years. You never know who will spot you and talk to you. I have met many lovely people while knitting on the "outside'


----------



## suebeeknitter (Jun 3, 2012)

I've met the nicest people when I have been knitting in public... always a great conversation starter!


----------

